# Opinions for new pistol



## rterrhalt (Jan 7, 2017)

So my first and only gun I've had for a bit now has been an M&P 9 Shield. Haven't had any problems, and any I might have had left when I put an Apex trigger and a spring kit in her. She cycles like a dream, weighs nothing, carries as if she wasn't even there with a Clipdraw and a full mag... she's just perfect.

I should mention that when I first purchased a firearm, I wanted it for self defense and everyday carry. Something that could comfortably come with me everywhere. Something that was easily concealable. Hence the Shield. But the gun bug has afflicted me, and though I take my baby out to the range once every two weeks to keep in practice, I have found myself yearning for another handgun. 

As I already have something more than perfectly suited in the ultra-compact/small pistol category, I was looking into a full size handgun this time. And after trying a few different weapons with some pals at the range, I've come down to a difficult decision to make.

The 3 I'm considering are the FNS-9, the M&P 9, and the SD9VE. I was leaning more towards the FNS-9 originally, but as the grips on the FNS and the M&P feel equally good to me, that choice was still hard. They both seem to be the same dimensions too. The SD9VE, however, seems to beat the previous 2 contenders silly in the price department, at the cost of one less round per mag.

That said, I wasn't able to hold and feel an SD9VE, so I don't know if the grip is similar to an M&P's or the FNS's, and I doubt the budget price comes with no hangups.

So if anyone knows things that can help me narrow my choice, please put them here. Thanks in advance!


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

In your situation I would be looking hard at the new S&W M&P 2.0.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

Seems to me all the reputable manufacturers are pricing their firearms about the same.
If cost is an issue I would probably stick with S&W 2.0 being it's similar platform.
That is my plan, I am going for range firearm, since I have a Springfield MOD-2 sub compact I am looking at a MOD-2 in 5 in. tactical to keep the same platform.
If money is not an issue, there will be much wiser people to follow.
Listen to the guys who use theirs a lot that's how I buy mine...


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

I assume you are looking for a larger, striker-fired, polymer frame pistol chambered in 9mm. I must admit I am biased against Smith and Wesson M&Ps since having tried one quite a few years back. That pistol had one of the worst trigger actions I have experienced. Worse than a Glock, and that is saying something. But I understand the M&P triggers have improved and I have handled the Shield and it seems like a quality compact handgun.

The Springfield XDs I have shot have handled nicely and shot well but I am not terribly familiar with their current line-up.

Rather than narrowing your choice I am going to give you my list of what I consider to be the best 9 mm polymer-frame, striker-fired pistols in the "duty" size range which you can take or leave:

SIG-Sauer P320, available in multiple slide/barrel and grip size configurations.
Heckler and Koch VP9
Walther PPQ
Walther P99 AS
Steyr M9-A1

The XDs and FN FNS models would follow. Glock would be at the bottom of the list, but that is just me.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I would go with the M&P 9. Great full size gun (consider it with the 4.25" barrel if there is any chance you might carry it).


----------

